# 1330 SE Repower



## Wh515 (Jan 25, 2021)

Looking for a solution to repower my 1330se snowblower. Unfortunately the plastic oil drain had a crack and it ran out of oil. Can not seem to locate a good solution, the new B&S 1650 engines don't fit properly. May have to have this one rebuilt, upstate NY in winter who has time for that. Thanks for.any advice in advanced.


----------



## CaptainSwanson (11 mo ago)

Having the same issue! I obtained my machine for free, an older gentleman ran it dry and KABOOM went the connecting rod. That's in a million pieces and so sent the piston clean into the cylinder. We're you able to find a repower solution for this? I love in northwest NJ, not nearly as bad as you get it up there, but not much better at times..


----------

